# My; Original Early 80s Schwinn Thrasher Vintage Bmx Bike - $65



## bikesnbuses

http://providence.craigslist.org/bik/5685549958.html
If anyones interested in a local deal


----------



## bikesnbuses

Bump......


----------



## bikesnbuses

SOLD!!!!


----------

